# Too many snails?



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

In my 10 gallon I have 47 small gold mystery snails,11 big brown mystery snails,1 blue mystery snails,1 albino mystery snail, and 1 tiny trapdoor snail. The gold snails are no longer then the tip of my pinkie,the brown snails are about 1-1.5 inch,the blue is about 1 inch, the albino snail is about 1.5 inch, the trapdoor snail is about .5 inch. Before you say anything I must say something. All of these snails except the blue,albino mystery, and the trapdoor were unexpected babies. What should I do? I have a 20 gallon high I could put some of the snails in.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you can keep a lot of snails in a 10..just make sure that you have good filtration and aeration..get a few different kinds of flake or pellet food and calcium powder and grind them up and make a cookie type dough..make cookies about the size of fifty cent piece and bake them...or better yet just google snail cookie recipe...but calcium is important...i have know several people that made good money selling snail cookies...


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I have 3 10 gallon filters on the tank. Plenty of filtration for the snails,my betta, and the 6 kuhli loaches.....The loaches were in bigger tank but it bust and I have to wait to set up another tank for them. As for calcium, I throw in a few cuttle bone pieces but I don't know what to do with them. What should I do with cuttle bone? Should I ground it up with some different foods and make snails cookies?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

They're pretty tasty sauteed with garlic butter... lol.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I little confused....do you want to sell/raise them or do you want to get rid of them??


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I want to keep the snails but I have to many of them and I will most likely not have enough space for them all when they grow up. I might possibly have enough tanks to keep all of them. I have a 38 gallon,29 gallon,20 gallon, and a 10 gallon.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Okay. I had an 2 experiences a few years ago. The first time I bought 3 snails and they breed like crazy. Within a few days I must have had several 1000. I had to strip the tank and poured straight bleach into it. The second time I added some live plants and there were a couple of tagalongs. I finally found a product called "Had-A-Snail" and it wiped them out but didn't hurt the plants or fish. 5

If you want to keep them and sell them...more power to you.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

No kill, No sell.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I can't find any Had-a-snail anywhere. I'm not sure they even still make it. I sure could use some!


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I just made some snail food


----------

